# 320kg Deadlift, raw.



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Unstoppable!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thank you buddy


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Strong!!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Excellent, fkin impressive stuff Chris.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Strong lift that matey!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks very much lads, was well happy with it.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

well done, reps sent


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

great lifting as always..not far off 350 now lol.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

There are some very positive lads on this forum, seriously thanks a lot. Big boost to my confidence before the World Championships in Hungary and the Olympia!! 350kg is a scary weight. I have pulled 355kg in a Deadlift suit, but to pull it raw feels light years away at the moment, thank you mate.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Inspriational stuff!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

chris jenkins said:


> There are some very positive lads on this forum, seriously thanks a lot. Big boost to my confidence before the World Championships in Hungary and the Olympia!! 350kg is a scary weight. I have pulled 355kg in a Deadlift suit, but to pull it raw feels light years away at the moment, thank you mate.


If anyone can Chris it's you mate, think it's ssafe to say I and the whole of UK-M will definantley be cheering you on!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I have hell of a week in front of me in September. I fly to Hungary to compete on tuesday the 24th, then leave that night to fly straight to Vegas for the Olympia Pro Powerlifting Invitational, then lift on the Friday morning. OUCH!!!

Thank you very much for the support, means a lot buddy


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

WELL DONE MATEY!!!!!

Awesome lift!! Great strength! Very Impressed!! Is this a PB? looked awesome, you flowed well from the pick up!

Good luck in all the up and coming contests man!! Will be now following you on twitter


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

awesome as usual buddy look forward to seeing what you lift


----------



## bodybuilder16 (May 27, 2012)

Very good lifting mate,excellent.


----------



## aman_21 (Jul 29, 2013)

thats insane- bloody well done mate


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Strong bastard!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

****ing hell... at least try and make it look hard :lol:

Think I'm more impressed by your 140kg push press though


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thank you very much, really appreciate the awesome comments!!!

Yes this is a pb raw for me, I have pulled 355kg on a Texas Deadlift bar back in 2008. This is a stiff bar and I find it much harder to pull on these bars, the Texas Deadlift bars are easier to pull on.

Thank you mate, yeah happy with my over head at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

Awesome. And to think your only 90kg too!


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Chris you Fookin Beast!


----------

